# 200 gallons of jet fuel and a crashed care = BIG fire



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 28, 2012)

I was watching the Daytona 500 and this incident happened. This delayed the race 2 hours are 5 minutes to clean up. Amazingly NO one was injured in this crash.

Montoya slams into track dryer, sets it ablaze - NASCAR.COM Video


----------



## Blake1970 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was watching the race last night. I fell asleep waiting for them to clean up after Montoya crashed into the jet dryer. I love me some NASCAR!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 1, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> I was watching the race last night. I fell asleep waiting for them to clean up after Montoya crashed into the jet dryer. I love me some NASCAR!


 Giving you rep for being a brotheren! Team Hendrick and RCR fan. My favorite drivers are Jeff Gordon, Kasey Khane, Dale Jr, Danica Patrick , and Kevin Harvick. The only drivers I HATE are the ones most people do 
Kyle bush, and Denny Hamlin because of martinsville. Joey Lagano though I think is a good kid. He hasn't done any drivers any harm so far, and Brad Kesolowski is cool, the guy had is Iphone in the car so he tweeted under the red flag


----------

